# Why is this running at 220v now?



## Smeghead (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello all
Just got a used Champion 1800/1400 generator that was running fine at 110v, normal RPMs

When I got it, the governor rod was a piece of solder or flexible metal and the the air filter was a sock, so I bought the correct gov rod, springs and air filter/air filter housing

Now its running at what seems to me as normal RPMs, but the Volt meter is showing 220v and a multimeter confirms it!
How can changing those two things affect it like that?
The only way I can get it to run at 110v now is by closing the throttle to almost idle

Any help or advice would be appreciated, thanks

Video of it running (sorry about the sideways)


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Sounds like the Capacitor 5.1860.000 may be bad? The one on my PowerMate PM1500 died when the governor stuck and the engine over-revved. Here's the link to the owners manual if you don't have it: https://y79961nbs4u2hvbnwronx9zx-wp...-content/uploads/2017/08/42432-om-english.pdf

_*Generator Guru says:*_ 
It is common for the capacitor on a generator to test as working correctly, but then fail when the higher voltages are applied to it by the alternator. It is advisable to always change your Generator Capacitor if the voltage changes (and the engine is normal speed.) This causes 99% of the problems with the electricity output on brushless generators and can damage your alternator if it completely fails, sending a high voltage through the alternator. This could burn out the windings and result in a very expensive replacement being required.

The Capacitor is essential to your Generator producing electricity. It is required to excite the Alternator windings and reduce voltage surges. Capacitors should last the lifetime of the generator, but can burn out or be damaged if any of the following occur: 


Generator user has tried to draw more power than the Generator can produce.
A surge has happened on equipment and the capacitor has blown to protect the Alternator.
The Capacitor is made of Paper cells and has degraded. (Usually found on Chinese built generators.)


----------



## Smeghead (Nov 10, 2018)

Very good thanks.
Any info on changing the capacitor anywhere?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Smeghead said:


> Very good thanks.
> Any info on changing the capacitor anywhere?


 From the parts diagram, it looks like it is right behind the control panel. On that model, the engine RPM is directly related to the voltage and frequency; verify that the operating RPM is correct before proceeding. Most commonly, an open or damaged capacitor shows low or no voltage. Sounds like yours may be shorted instead?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Here's the Champion RPM Adjustment Technical Bulletin:

Technical Bulletin Number: 2050014
Issued: August 10, 2007 REV 4292015 Page 1 of 1 Bulletin 2050014

RPM and Frequency Adjustment Procedure
This bulletin covers the following Champion Power Equipment models:
79cc – 439cc Engine Powered Generators
Note: Read instructions completely before performing service.

1. The adjustment for the RPM (Engine speed) and Frequency (Hz – Hertz or Cycle) are directly related. Our proper engine speed is between 3600 RPM and 3720 RPM in order to maintain the best frequency setting for your appliances that have timing devices internally. A perfect frequency would be 60 Hz or cycles and is what our utility distribution is designed to deliver through the power grid. When using a generator, it is nearly impossible to guarantee an accurate 60 Hz delivery due to variations on engine speed that can be caused by a variety of items. Such as a plugged air filter might change the engines ability to run at 3600 RPM or maybe poor fuel delivery taking power from the engine. When setting the Hz to the optimum setting, the best way is to use a tachometer for small engines and set the governor throttle adjustment screw to a minimum of 3600 RPM or better yet, a Hz meter which is usually found on most mid to high end multimeters. Note: The governor throttle adjustment screw can be identified with yellow marking paint and a spring around the screw threads to keep it from changing adjustment.

2. Using the Hz meter you can adjust the governor throttle screw to raise or lower the engine speed to get an optimum 60-62 Hz setting. You may want to load your generator with the most common load you will be using and then adjust the screw to give you an adjustment within the 60-62 Hz range. If you set it too high, then it means you are running the engine faster than need be and will add to premature or serious engine damage to the internal parts. It is mechanically governed to maintain the proper engine speed once it has the standard setting in place. Do not attempt to adjust this governor throttle adjustment screw without the proper tools available. You can not do it by ear! If you do not have a Hz meter or tachometer available, then you can use a conventional electric clock with a sweep hand for seconds. If you plug the clock into the generator, a proper engine speed would make the clock do a minute in exactly 60 seconds against any other timing device. If the clock takes longer to do a timed minute, then the engine speed is too slow and you need to raise the engine speed; turn the governor throttle screw clockwise. On the other hand, if your clock does a minute in less than a normal clock minute, then you need to lower the engine speed, turn the governor throttle screw counter clockwise. Now you should have a good setting for your generators frequency setting. It is best to do a frequency setting before doing any voltage adjustment.

If you have any questions, please contact Champion Power Equipment:
Champion Power Equipment, Inc.
12039 Smith Ave.
Santa Fe Springs, CA 90670
Phone: 1-877-338-0999
Email: [email protected]


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Here's how to test a capacitor (although I've been told that these methods may not uncover bad capacitors that have not completely failed):

Check the Capacitor
SAFETY NOTE – Discharge capacitor by shorting terminals with insulated jumper wire or screwdriver with insulated handle.

Digital Multimeter:
Disconnect leads from capacitor & Discharge capacitor by shorting terminals with insulated jumper wire or screwdriver with insulated handle.
Switch multimeter to the capacitor setting, and directly check the capacitance reading. 
If capacitance measured is significantly less than capacitance rating specified, you have a failed capacitor that must be replaced. 

Analog meter:
Disconnect leads from capacitor & Discharge capacitor by shorting terminals with insulated jumper wire or screwdriver with insulated handle.
Switch meter to Ohms x 1000 scale. Touch leads to the capacitor terminals. 
You should see the resistance start very low, near zero, gradually increase towards infinity and then return back to zero. 
Discharge capacitor, reverse leads and repeat.
If you do not see the charge / discharge pattern, you have a failed capacitor that must be replaced.


----------



## Smeghead (Nov 10, 2018)

not sure if this is related but I just found a loose wire. 
Trouble is i've not idea where its supposed to go


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Smeghead said:


> not sure if this is related but I just found a loose wire.
> Trouble is i've not idea where its supposed to go


That just looks like it's a ground wire. See page 9 of the manual:
_Grounding
Your generator must be properly connected to an appropriate ground to help prevent electric shock. A ground terminal connected to the frame of the generator has been provided on the power panel. For remote grounding, connect of a length of heavy gauge (12 AWG minimum) copper wire between the generator ground terminal and a copper rod driven into the ground. 

We strongly recommend that you consult with a qualified electrician to ensure compliance with local electrical code.​_Your next step as outlined in prior posts is to check the capacitor.


----------



## Smeghead (Nov 10, 2018)

So I guess my multimeter doesnt do micro Farans because it just reads 1
At this point i've heard the capacitor is the problem 99% of the time so i'll just replace it and see


----------



## Smeghead (Nov 10, 2018)

What does the 40/085/21 mean?

I kind find plenty of caps online 40/70/21 but not 40/085/21


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Smeghead said:


> What does the 40/085/21 mean?
> 
> I kind find plenty of caps online 40/70/21 but not 40/085/21


That is the Climatic category. The climatic category indicates the climatic conditions in which the capacitor may be operated. The climatic category is expressed by a three group coding.
- The first group indicates the lower category temperature (- 40 °C).
- The second group the upper category temperature (+ 85 °C).
- The third group indicates the number of days (21) which the capacitor can withstand within specified limits if exposed to a relative humidity of 95 % and a temperature of + 40 °C.

The _*really*_ important part of the capacitor marking/spec is the 12uF and the 350V rating. Match the 12uF _*exactly*_.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Smeghead said:


> So I guess my multimeter doesnt do micro Farans because it just reads 1
> At this point i've heard the capacitor is the problem 99% of the time so i'll just replace it and see



Just curious, what multimeter do you have? Measuring capacitance is not a common multimeter feature. 

tabora knows more about this stuff than I do (I didn't know there were climactic ratings). But just to mention it, the 12uF is important to match. The voltage rating needs to be 350V, at least, but it should be OK if the replacement capacitor had a higher voltage rating (don't use one with a lower voltage rating). One with a higher voltage rating will likely be physically larger.


----------



## Smeghead (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone!
Got one ordered, we'll see soon enough


----------



## Smeghead (Nov 10, 2018)

Good news

New capacitor in, running nicely at 110v 
Thanks for the help


----------

